# Ammunition into Canada



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I figured there may be a few guys that could answer my question here, so here goes:

Last fall myself and a couple of guys hunted Sask. We will be going up there this week to visit some people and do some work around the farm and again this fall for some hunting. I'm wondering what is required (paperwork) to bring JUST ammo into Canada. We have a place to store it until hunting season, so we would like to bring some up now ( maybe avoid paying duty? :wink: ). We've all miss placed our paperwork for gun entry from this past fall. Can anyone bring in 200 rounds? Or should we just pay our $50 again now and avoid any trouble.

Thanks guys,

DB


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think you need to do anything other than just DECLARE that you're bringing ammo in. Of course, when they realize you're bringing ammo across the border without a gun they may take a bit closer look at your rig....but I'm merely speculating.

I believe you can still bring 8 boxes across without paying duty.



DuckBuster said:


> I figured there may be a few guys that could answer my question here, so here goes:
> 
> Last fall myself and a couple of guys hunted Sask. We will be going up there this week to visit some people and do some work around the farm and again this fall for some hunting. I'm wondering what is required (paperwork) to bring JUST ammo into Canada. We have a place to store it until hunting season, so we would like to bring some up now ( maybe avoid paying duty? :wink: ). We've all miss placed our paperwork for gun entry from this past fall. Can anyone bring in 200 rounds? Or should we just pay our $50 again now and avoid any trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Or better yet, why not try supporting the local economy by purchasing shells when you get here?

Give us a reason as to why we should allow you to hunt on our land, especially after mad cow, softwood lumber disputes, etc.

Try giving a little back after enjoying so much of what we have.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Squeeker- I wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers.... Trust me, we spend alot of money in the community while we're up there during hunting season, and will while we're up there this week helping out some of the folks who let us hunt their land. Unfortunately, I'm not made out of money, so I have to try to save where I can. If things get too expensive, Canada won't be getting ANY of my money because I won't be able to afford to go.

Thanks, Chris, for the advice! If they want to look through the vehicle that's fine. We're just going up to work on a cabin on a farm and do some other odd chores. We Won't even have time to wet a line.... 

Thanks again,

Chad


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

DuckBuster... I wouldnt be telling the border gaurds you are going to work up there, they really frown on non-residents potentially taking work away from residents (even if its not for $$). Bring a few fishing rods with and keep your mouth shut about working.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Squeeker... When you talk about whether a visiting hunter should bring his shells with or buy them at his destination you fail to realize a lot of hunters want certain brands and types of loads. I for one would not want to buy shells of unknown (to me anyway) quality and performance. For a lot of us the trip north for waterfowl is a BIG THING and we dont want to take chances on things like finding good shells of the correct shot size ect... Also, not all US hunters that come north are wealthy, a lot are regular working guys.


----------



## DL ND WANNABE (Jan 5, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, what is the duty amount for bringing over the 200 round amount a person is alloted?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Squeeker:

What is up with the mad cow jab? I prefere grain fed beef and not one fed by animal by-products such as animals hooves, brain, and spinal cord.
:eyeroll:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

First of all, you are ridiculous to think that mad cow did not (or does not) exist in the U.S. The two countries have shipped beef back and forth for decades and yet only cattle in Canada have been found to have had BSE? Come on. I smell a cover up here. The policies were the same, each not banning cows eating cows until '97.

The comment I made earlier however, was a simple jab at the U.S.'s foreign trade policies. There seems to be a level of arrogance surrounding most of the U.S.'s cross-border trade with Canada. I am pretty much fed up with the "You need us, we don't need you" attitude. The U.S. government is bullying Canada through economic trade sanctions. Mad cow, softwood lumber tariffs, etc. are just battles in the economic war that is being staged right now. To digress a little, I do believe it is all for one result in the end though: freshwater. You need it, we have it, and considering the U.S.'s insatiable appetite to consume, you will be needing it very soon. It will become liquid gold and you will need a way to get it without flexing your military muscle.

So, going back to the initial point here, why should we allow you to hunt on our land? If you elected a government that does all of the above, what is in it for us? Unless you are spending good money up here on something other than ketchup chips and poutine, I don't see what is in it for us.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it's $4/box after 8 if I remember correctly. Adds up quick.



DL ND WANNABE said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the duty amount for bringing over the 200 round amount a person is alloted?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Squeeker:

Back the train up buddy.

It is just like you Canadians to just insult us some more isn't it? Fresh water? You are the ones dumping raw sewage in your lakes. Not too mention all the misinformation your govt has spewed to your people regarding the DL outlet. How many lies can you create?

Let's talk about mismanagement. How about the dike you have set up in SE Manitoba? What about the dam we built for you on the Souris River that you seem to either drain or flood.

A cover up?? yeah, keep blaming your your problems on us. It is always our fault for your lack of management skills. You would be a third world country if it wasn't for us. We aren't the ones giving ground hooves, brains, and spinal cords to our beef down here.

I am tired of you Canadians instulting us all the time. Arrogance?? How can you be arrogant when you are number one??? it is called confidence. when you are number 4 and talk trash, that is arrogance.

Your people, Prime Minister, and others continue to insult us and when you need us, we still come through for you. Why do you need to send your beef here? Why can't you find another market say Japan, Argentina, Cuba? You want it all down here so you can reap the benefits of our hard work.

Put up or shut up. This American is tired of the insults.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Duck Buster:

Sorry about the battle on your post.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

> You would be a third world country if it wasn't for us.





> How can you be arrogant when you are number one?


Thanks for proving my point regarding the arrogance factor. Again, why should we allow you to hunt on our land? How exactly have you "come through for us" in our time of need?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DuckBuster,

I hope you got all your questions answered.

This post has officially made the politics forum now, topic moved.

Be careful on personal attacks gentlemen, I can see this "US vs. Canada" getting vicious.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am wrong. There is a terrible conspiracy here in the US that when we find mad cow, we find a way to ship it to Canada so you can take the blame. Our tainted beef and grain is somehow smuggled across the border so we are secure. You must have it right.

How have we aided you? We take 85% of your exports right now. Where would you be if we didn't???

We must be a terrible nation. Sending billions of dollars to other countries to help them with aid. It was innappropriate to drop millions of lbs(or Kg) of OUR food and supplies to the various countries across this continent when a natural disaster strikes. Where is Canada when people need things? Where were you on September 11th??? Your politcians mocked us during that time and you wonder about trade sanctions?

When this continent separated from Europe. We became the big brother who left town to become something and you became the little sister who stayed home with Mom only to know that if ever anything happened, you know the big brother would come to protect you.

How could I be so arrogant when millions of people are trying to smuggle themselves into this country? Why is it that most (not all) of the top athletes in the world want to live here? Why is it that you want to have 85% of your exports here?

You beg us to take your stuff and then insult us at every chance you get.

And we are the arrogant ones???

Little Sister...I think it is time you left the nest. Quit blaming us for your problems. I would rather you thank us for your protection and your exports.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Not saying that your tainted beef and grain is smuggled across the border. How can you be so naive to think that if two countries have traded beef for decades and if they have the same policies regarding feed, that both would not have experienced the same problems? Give me a break, BSE is in your country as well.

If you would like to know where Canada was on September 11th, check with our schools and community halls and you would have seen us taking in diverted planes and housing the U.S. east coast airline traffic.

The most laughable point you make though is this idea that we should be thankful for 85% of our exports going to your nation. Believe it or not, a business transaction benefits both parties: we get coin for selling you goods, you get a cheaper product because you have not had to get it overseas. There is an EQUAL reliance on each other: you CANNOT make the claim that one benefits more than the other. I would have thought that this would have been common sense, but obviously it is not. It is our exports that allows you to have so much disposable income left over for the luxuries in life (hunting). You enjoy cheaper gas prices, cheaper beef (in the past), etc. simply because you get it from us, rather than going overseas. Conversely, we support our economy by selling these goods to you. Because of our small population and rich resources, we have ultimately become a nation that thrives on selling to others.

You make it seem that you are a Philanthropist, just because your high level of consumption. Get over yourself.

Don't make yourselves seem so gracious when it comes to foreign aid either. The rich countries (U.S. and Canada included) pin down the poor countries through IMF debt. The idea is that you want everyone else to become only as wealthy as they need to be in order to sustain your trade. Both U.S. and Canada play a part in this, it is not something I am proud of as a Canadian living in a "richer" nation. Don't make it seem that you are heaven sent just because you send foreign aid. If you actually want to help another nation, try forgiving its debt.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> There is an EQUAL reliance on each other: you CANNOT make the claim that one benefits more than the other


IF thats correct then you don't need to sell us beef, eat it yourself. I happen to agree with your premise that the restriction is mostly political ( another gimme to the farmers) however, as far as I know and I'm in a business that is related to the slaughter industry we haven't had any BSE and we are doing our best not to get it. Canada unfortunately, does have it. Let me ask you a question how long ago did Canada pass legislation to prevent animal proteins from being recycled in feed. Is the occurence of BSE in your cattle a result of your govt. moving to slow to stop that practice or was it some rendering facility cirmcumventing the law?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

> IF thats correct then you don't need to sell us beef, eat it yourself


Again, it is this cyclical argument that just makes no sense. If you come out with a "don't sell us beef, eat it yourself", I will come back with a "don't buy our beef, you can just starve". You will then reply back with a "well, we'll just get it somewhere else", and I will reply back with a "we'll just sell to other nations"...It just goes around and around, with no real purpose.

We obviously buy and sell beef to each other because it just makes good business sense. Why would you pay more to get it overseas? If you don't have to you won't. Why don't we ship our beef to other nations? Probably because we cannot achieve the same profit margin, simply because of the cost of freight.

I believe Canada passed the same laws as the U.S. did back in '97 when they banned animal proteins as food. I cannot speak as to how BSE has occurred in Canada here, as I do not know the specifics of the company/farm that had it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Again, it is this cyclical argument that just makes no sense


Not so far it doesn't, before you criticize the very logical decision to not risk allowing contaminated beef into the country why not research how it happened to occur in your country, thats where the blame lies we were happy to buy your beef prior to BSE being found in your beef. If the shoe was on the other foot would you risk getting a dread incurable disease soley to benefit our agriculture industry. I doubt it and I wouldn't criticize you for not wanting to take the chance. The blame for this problem lies soley with the CANADIAN that didn't follow the recommended feed procedures. Our government has an obligation to error on the side of caution. This disease is horrible. Americans have always been friendly to Canadians and willing to do business with them. Canadians however treat us differently, examples can be as simple and taxing American to carry a hunting weapon into the country, forced use of guides to hunt deer ect. things we don't ask of you, our welcome guests. The list is probably longer I just am using hunting related ones for this site. AS for your contention the BSE exists in the US where?? If it does I haven't heard of it and I sure wouldn't be asking you to buy it from us.



> Why would you pay more to get it overseas?


To avoid dying a horrible death although I doubt any americans are going to starve most of us could use a diet.



> Why don't we ship our beef to other nations?


Probably because no other nation will chance BSE coming into their country either its common sense..

http://farmweek.ilfb.org/viewdocument.a ... =0.3123285

This article claims that with all the testing there is not any here


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Holy moly! I had no idea that was coming.....

Chris- I did, thanks! :thumb:

Live2Hunt- No problem about the argument. After rereading my initial post, I should have expected it.

Squeeker- I don't think Canada "owes" me anything. If possible, I try to keep my costs down when I travel - I assume you do the same? If not, I wish I had your money. As far as the poutine and ketchup chips comment goes, yeah, they're good and I buy my fair share, but it's far from the $200 bucks we spent at the lumberyard and the $100+ we spent at the restaraunts and bars in town this weekend.

On another note, Squeeker, I hope you guys are able to get out from some of the rain you've had over the last few weeks! It looks like you've had enough! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Squeeker I don't want to eat beef from *any* nation that feeds their beef animal protein. I can't believe you expect me to risk my life so you can make a buck. And you look down your nose at us. You evidently think I am worth less than a few cents profit to you. I am disappointed that you value my life and other Americans so little. Even though I have as many relatives in Canada as the US you will not have to worry about how much I will spend in Canada because I will never come up there again. Not after I have found through your posts how little you value us.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank God the post wasn't about Canadian Whiskey versus American Whiskey.......we'd be drafting our children into combat. Geezzzzzz!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Squeeker!! this all started because some guy wanted to know regs on bringing ammo into your sh#t country. You got a chip on your shoulder and I am going to knock it off. We dont need anything from Canada Not your water not your strip bars and certainly not your beef. And oh yeh ya can keep all yer NHL players too. All you got up their is cold air and I think it froze your brain!!! KIss MY A##


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bore.224:

Tell us what you really think.

Take a cold shower man, this is a discussion, not a bar fight.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah yeah I am just tired of hearing how Americans and The United states are the Evil empire and I figured you guys were being to nice.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Trust me, you aren't the only one.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I get a kick out of the fact that after all the things we do for other countries we are called a bunch of arrogant cusses.

What would we be if we didn't do all of that? Let's just take care of our own, put the military on our borders, take back all the aid we give out, send back the illegals without any questions asked (even if their children were born here), quit outsourcing jobs in China, quit taking 85% of the Canadian exports, and send the UN somewhere else to live?

wait, wait, I know what they would call us....a bunch of arrogant cusses.

I am tired of being the big brother.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

> What would we be if we didn't do all of that? Let's just take care of our own, put the military on our borders, take back all the aid we give out, send back the illegals without any questions asked (even if their children were born here), quit outsourcing jobs in China, quit taking 85% of the Canadian exports, and send the UN somewhere else to live?


The point that you seem to miss here is the fact that you do already take care of your own. You outsource jobs in China and take 85% of Canadian exports, not because you think it is a noble thing to do, but because you like your goods CHEAP! That IS taking care of your own. Maybe not for the domestic producer, but for the vast number of consumers, it works great.

Let me say this again, because I really don't think you seem to get this. YOU LIKE YOUR GOODS CHEAP. Understandably, who wouldn't.

But, you cannot make the claim that you are so noble for buying the products you do at the prices you do. Okay, go and buy your wheat, beef, etc. (that Canada would normally export to you) from overseas. You won't! Why? Because you like your goods CHEAP.

I am not faulting anyone for wanting to buy goods and services at a good price. That's just good sense. But to turn around and make the claim that you are doing it ENTIRELY for OUR benefit is the most ridiculous thing I have heard in a long time. YOU BENEFIT from the goods you buy and consume, just as much as we do from the goods we sell to you.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

We don't need to buy our agricultural products from anyone else. We already produce enough already. Not only that we produce much of the worlds crops as well (40% of the worlds durum, 38% of the worlds canola, and much more).

I do agree with you though. We are our own idiots for purchasing goods from everyone.

But if we are taking 85% of your exports as idiots as we are, then why you complaining? If you feel you aren't getting enough, why don't you sell your 85% exports to someone else? Japan, China, Russia?

If I am nightcrawler supplier and I don't feel like the local bait shop is giving me what is due, then I am going to find another bait shop/market.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Who ever said I was complaining about us selling 85% of our goods to you? If you go back and read some of my past posts on this thread, you will see that I have no problem with Canada selling its exports to the U.S., nor do I have a problem with the prices we sell to you.

We probably sell to you for one simple reason: it makes good economic sense to. We benefit from it, just as you do. With the demands that are placed on the energy sector (oil) in today's markets, shipping and freight are getting ridiculously high. So, really we sell to you probably because you are our closest neighbour and shipping costs are not as high. The demand is clearly there, so why not?

My entire complaint was the level of arrogance displayed in the view that this trade only benefits Canadians and that there was some level of chivalry on your part in buying our goods. It benefits both countries equally. You get a cheaper price (compared to that of overseas) and we get to sell our goods, thus sustaining our economy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Squeeker

I agree we can be good neighbors, and I thought we were. I don't see US people complaining about Canadians like Canadians complain about us. I simply don't want to eat unsafe beef, and that was what I was complaining about. I will not eat contamination so anyone Canadian or US farmer can make a dime of my gambling with my life.

I don't see why we buy Canadian beef anyway, we have more than enough of our own. Every steak I ate in Canada taste it was fattened on aspen leaves. I am sure there is good beef, but I didn't get any. They also served tomatoes with every meal and they were yellowish and hard. I suppose we have culinary habits that you don't care for also.

I didn't have to many gripes about Canadians until I hit your post. I hope they don't want us all to risk our lives for their profit.

As Bobm mentioned in his post you guys do take advantages of us that we don't of you when it comes to hunting and guides.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

OK. I just want to make sure I get this right.

On your very orginal post you stated very firmly how us Americans don't support Canada. Another jab at us AND a sure sign you were complaining about cows and lumber. Obviously you are upset about us Americans about prices or unfair trade.

Apparently you all are upset about something because when I read your local headlines, all you ever do is belittle us Americans. It wasn't you perhaps, but a great majority of Canadians are posting crap about us like we are the worst country in the world. Yet as I stated before, we take 85% of your exports. No, we aren't doing it to save your hide or protect you or anything like that, but after all that has been said about us, we are still taking 85% of your exports.

But somehow we are the -ssholes? How can that be? As the above post mentioned, you keep jabbing at us, but where the heck would you be if we just up and left you and got our goods from somewhere else? I am not trying to be arrogant here. I am just asking a question.

Basically you sell us your stuff and then call us a bunch of names while you are doing it. I just can't see it any other way. To me, that seems like an arrogant person. One that sells you the car and then tells you that you are a -on of a -itch for buying it at the sale price.

I took my 5 nieces and nephews up to the Waterslide Park in Saskatewan over the 4th. Was there for two solid days spending money up there. Never once bringing up the subject of cows, lumber, or water. BUT just in conversation in trying to talk with some of the locals, all I got were jabs about mad cow, the war, and our water. I couldn't even shop at a local garage sale without someone looking at my license plates and making a jab about Devils Lake.

We can't do anything right for you and still we take the jabs and the exports all without blinking an eye or saying anything back, yet we are a bunch of arrogant people because we have made a strong country (I can't even say that because you will say, "See there you go again, being all arrogant).

My arrogant -ss is done with this conversation. Obviously you and I are never going to come to terms.


----------

